# "purchase peptides" letro review anyone?



## thefastship (Jan 7, 2012)

I have ordered some arimidex recently but have not started it yet. I need to order some letro to have on hand as an emergency. The communication and shipment from this company is great.  However i am 0 and 3 on getting legit letro from other sellers. lol has anyone used this companies letro recently?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 8, 2012)

Chems are g2g, give it a shot, get bloodwork done, you wont be disappointed.


----------

